# S&W .38 Special airweight ctg



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I pick up trash and today the guy I was working with found 2 .25 acp pistols in a box. They are cleaning the house out to rent. They kind of smelled musty and stuff. Disappointed I didnt see them and he wouldnt give me one I took the big box they were in and while going down the road I found a small leather zip up kolpin ase looking thing. Too make a long story short I snagged it and opened it up. And found this gun. Seems to be in pretty decent shape. 

Has kind of a metallic smell like with coins and stuff. So first question is what can I use to clean it and get the smell off.

Now, I am trying to find my camera battery charger to get pictures, so I will describe it the best I can. 

It is a snub nose looking revolver. Has a viney leaf pattern engraved on both sides and down the back of the j-frame. There is a lighter version of the pattern on the chamber part and also on the barrel. On the barrel it says airweight .38 special ctg. When you pop open the chamber and it shows the either patent number or part number there is a B above it and a P+ on the below it. Like P+O but it is the anno or whatever you call it is coming off so all you can make out is the p and what looks like a +. But there is another letter looking thing but I cant really make it out. Also the grip looks kind of like a plastic stag looking grip. I dont really think it is wood but it could be.

Any info on those. I know it is hard without the picture I am trying to get one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Close up pictures of markings with a side shot would be a lot of help.:smt017


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

I would highly recommend checking in with your local PD before claiming ownership of a gun you found in the trash, never know what kind of bad history could be pinned on you somewhere down the road due to your possession of it...

Just a thought, I know this has nothing to do with what you asked. People generally don't just throw guns in the garbage.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

unless someone passed away and the heirs didn't know what to do with it. I'd like to see what it looks like. I'd also vote to check with the PD first.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

_And found this gun._

I'm lucky to find a working pen at my job.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

ajs510 said:


> I would highly recommend checking in with your local PD before claiming ownership of a gun you found in the trash, never know what kind of bad history could be pinned on you somewhere down the road due to your possession of it...
> 
> Just a thought, I know this has nothing to do with what you asked. People generally don't just throw guns in the garbage.


I agree completely


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Out of curiosity, any updates on this one? :watching: The engraving sounds interesting...my apologies for the thread necromancy.

KG


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I called left a message...no call back. A guy I know wanted it to add to his collection. After much begging he threw $300 and said please. Needless to say I took the $300, and bought a .40 cal ruger from my uncle.


----------

